# How are you spending your Corona isolation time?



## vinny11950 (Mar 27, 2020)

Well, I do a lot of twitter surfing.  I take walks, and watch some Netflix, Amazon prime.  Luckily I can work from home, but everyday feels like Sunday because of the limited traffic.

I found this cool twitter post


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2020)

If you have a woodworking shop consider joining in and contributing to the national effort by rolling your own.


----------



## Dix (Mar 27, 2020)

Yard work, got gas for the splitter & the mower. Hit Aldi for a few things , got paper towels (1 6 pack   ).

Serious wood splitting in my future.

Oil tank full ($1.53 a gallon )

And turning flower beds. Bought some seeds, seed starter, pots, etc, and gonna grow my own .

I'm sure I'll find more to do. Gonna be a while.


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2020)

Mostly garden work at this time of year for us when it's not raining. The soil is still heavy and damp, but workable. I have a temp side job doing a large document review and setting styles for tables. etc. in it. It's not exciting but keeps me focused on something besides the virus. I have a few paintings I'm working on that provide a delicious retreat. That and regular walks fill my days right now.


----------



## MTY (Mar 28, 2020)

I have enough to keep me busy for several centuries.  Being forced to self isolate is a gift from the gods.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 28, 2020)

Every evening I've been taking the chain saw out, cutting up dead half rotten tree's and burning them in the fire pit, takes me about an hour and a half to cut, gather and light up the fire, its pretty good exercise, I actually have attracted a few neighbors, they hear the saw, see the smoke and come over with a bucket of beer, we all stand 10ft away from each other but we talk and I think we all secretly like meeting up like this, there is no invite, its only 4 or 5 us and we're able to listen and enjoy each others time.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 29, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> we all stand 10ft away from each other



There is a weird strangeness to standing that far from other people when your whole life you have done differently.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 29, 2020)

vinny11950 said:


> There is a weird strangeness to standing that far from other people when your whole life you have done differently.


It is a little weird, but we all have to do our part, isolation is just weird in general, especially if you live in a more populated area, so when we do get together and maintain a radius, this contact is well cherished.


----------



## johneh (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2020)

johneh said:


> View attachment 258752


It's Honey Do time.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Mar 29, 2020)

There's lots to do around the house now that spring is here.  Things to do on the cars, too.  Want it to be a few degrees warmer, though before I start doing the chores.

I've been buying Trivial Pursuit games at library book sales (they usually have games, too).  Have over 30 games, and we'll play one on Saturday and another on Sunday.


----------



## johneh (Mar 29, 2020)

begreen said:


> It's Honey Do time.



You know I swear that jag was empty 2weeks ago 
Dam she sure knows how to find jobs.


----------



## Dix (Mar 29, 2020)

begreen said:


> It's Honey Do time.



It's Dixie Do Time  

Plotting out new garden beds (flash creating them with 6 month old shredded oak leaves, 3+ YO composted manure <WITH it's own worms >, and kitchen scraps). Loosened soil underneath, turned them today (raining), adding ash from the stove (poor womans lime !). Have dark tops ready to cover & heat.  Mixing 2 YO compost, and will keep stirring & stirring. Turning on outside water this week.

Soooo much wood to split, Bertha's gonna be flexing her muscles 

Honey Do List is the name of my handy man


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 29, 2020)

I made a big dent in my future wood supply on my wood lot which is one town over. I have several vehicle projects lined up when I am not working from home. I just picked up a Toyota Land Cruiser  LJ70 and need to go through it.  It needs a radiator flush, new fluids, brakes bled, oil changed and a diesel fuel filter changed. Once that is done I need to change out the timing belt.  I would prefer the weather would warm up a bit before starting on the the Toyota. Meanwhile I have a few trees on my house lot to drop and process.  I also need to tip the cab on my Unimog and install an overdrive.   All sorts of stuff to do.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 29, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> I made a big dent in my future wood supply on my wood lot which is one town over. I have several vehicle projects lined up when I am not working from home. I just picked up a Toyota Land Cruiser  LJ70 and need to go through it.  It needs a radiator flush, new fluids, brakes bled, oil changed and a diesel fuel filter changed. Once that is done I need to change out the timing belt.  I would prefer the weather would warm up a bit before starting on the the Toyota. Meanwhile I have a few trees on my house lot to drop and process.  I also need to tip the cab on my Unimog and install an overdrive.   All sorts of stuff to do.


Wow, Mog and an LJ70. What else up your sleeve? I've considered importing a Japanese or Eurpean car better suited to our third world roads.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 30, 2020)

Warning thread drift - I did not import either one of them but someone else did once they were 25 years old. The LJ 70 was imported by dealer in VA and then resold by a dealer in Florida and I paid to have it shipped up., The Unimog was brought in via a specialist dealer in NH, Unimog Center.  In both cases I did research on the dealers but I spent a lot more time on the Unimog as  its a more expensive purchase. Even if they are 25 years old there are lot of rules, regulations and paperwork. The default answer by a bureaucrat is no and that can get expensive once the vehicle lands in port.  If its not done right, in some cases it has to be shipped back to where it came from  or destroyed.  Lots of stories about Land Rover Defenders being crushed. Arnold Schwarzenegger had a Unimog which didnt follow the rules and was for sale for quite awhile as it import paperwork was suspect. Once the vehicle has cleared customs and is registered with a state, then its treated like a normal vehicle. The key thing is I have to do the maintenance and sourcing parts is more a challenge. The local NAPA doesnt typically have listings and even the dealers may not know how to or not willing to get parts through their inventory system. Parts may interchange  with other models that were sold in the US for the the Toyota but far rarer with the Unimog. I have to do my own diagnoses and repair which I like to do. There is no local dealer to call and if I had to pay someone to do the repairs I am paying them to learn how to work on something they may never have seen before. That definitely applies to the Unmog, while the Toyota is probably close enough to models sold in the US that some mechanics would be familiar with the systems.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 30, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Warning thread drift - I did not import either one of them but someone else did once they were 25 years old. The LJ 70 was imported by dealer in VA and then resold by a dealer in Florida and I paid to have it shipped up., The Unimog was brought in via a dealer specialist dealer in NH, Unimog Center.  In both cases I did research on the dealers but I spent a lot more time on the Unimog as  its a more expensive purchase. Even if they are 25 years old there are lot of rules, regulations and paperwork. The default answer by a bureaucrat is no and that can get expensive once the vehicle lands in port.  If its not done right, in some cases it has to be shipped back to where it came from  or destroyed.  Lots of stories about Land Rover Defenders being crushed. Arnold Schwarzenegger's had a Unimog which didnt follow the rules and was for sale for quite awhile as it import paperwork was suspect. Once the vehicle has cleared customs and is registered with a state, then its treated like a normal vehicle. The key thing is I have to do the maintenance and sourcing parts is more a challenge. The local NAPA doesnt typically have listings and even the dealers may not know how to or not willing to get parts through their inventory system. Parts may interchange  with other models that were sold in the US for the the Toyota but far rarer with the Unimog. I have to do my own diagnoses and repair which I like to do. There is no local dealer to call and if I had to pay someone to do the repairs I am paying them to learn how to work on something they may never have seen before. That definitely applies to the Unmog, while the Toyota is probably close enough to models sold in the US that some mechanics would be familiar with the systems.



Sounds like fun, Peakbagger.  I enjoy working in my old Jeep Cherokee too.  Though like you said, the weather needs to warm up a little bit more.

And I had never heard of the Unimog before, so I just learned something new.  I give you credit for working on these old vehicles, especially sourcing parts.  And even replacement parts nowadays fail right out of the box.

My winter protect was rebuilding my steering gearbox because the remanufactured replacement that I put on it made the steering sucked so much.  Now it is back normal.  But I didn't mind rebuilding the old gearbox, I found it soothing and fun.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 30, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> Warning thread drift - I did not import either one of them but someone else did once they were 25 years old. The LJ 70 was imported by dealer in VA and then resold by a dealer in Florida and I paid to have it shipped up., The Unimog was brought in via a dealer specialist dealer in NH, Unimog Center.  In both cases I did research on the dealers but I spent a lot more time on the Unimog as  its a more expensive purchase. Even if they are 25 years old there are lot of rules, regulations and paperwork. The default answer by a bureaucrat is no and that can get expensive once the vehicle lands in port.  If its not done right, in some cases it has to be shipped back to where it came from  or destroyed.  Lots of stories about Land Rover Defenders being crushed. Arnold Schwarzenegger's had a Unimog which didnt follow the rules and was for sale for quite awhile as it import paperwork was suspect. Once the vehicle has cleared customs and is registered with a state, then its treated like a normal vehicle. The key thing is I have to do the maintenance and sourcing parts is more a challenge. The local NAPA doesnt typically have listings and even the dealers may not know how to or not willing to get parts through their inventory system. Parts may interchange  with other models that were sold in the US for the the Toyota but far rarer with the Unimog. I have to do my own diagnoses and repair which I like to do. There is no local dealer to call and if I had to pay someone to do the repairs I am paying them to learn how to work on something they may never have seen before. That definitely applies to the Unmog, while the Toyota is probably close enough to models sold in the US that some mechanics would be familiar with the systems.


Perhaps we should make a thread about obscure vehicles? Thread drift indeed. 

We basically have an untouchable car, 500 Abarth Cabrio, so unless it's a maintenance item nobody locally will touch it. So far I've been able to fix everything that's ever broken in the driveway, but no longer being in the south the Fiat has become more of a liability and the roads are too tough on it. We want to get a third car since my truck is a long bed four door Dually, but now with coronavirus things will probably be on hold for a while... I really like the Mitsubishi Delica Star Wagon diesel vans, but learning that they are actually terrible on rough roads has kind of been a let down. Really we should build a garage before getting a third car. Most vehicles for the USDM are vanilla appliances meant for smooth interstate highways. Really I'm looking for a more comfortable Lada Niva, but nothing really like that in the US. Downeast Maine roads are more like Russian roads than American roads. There are two import dealers in VA that are well reviewed, you probably bought your LJ70 from one of them.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 30, 2020)

I spent all day saturday moving wood stacks to a different location in the yard but Sunday me and my oldest daughter went mushroom hunting on some conservation land that borders our place. Their were quite a few people out walking and riding horses. More so than usual but I guess with the non essential lockdown folks are trying to get out and make the best of the extra time. I took my daughter to a secret spot with some great views of the niangua river. The pic doesnt do it justice but the first image is about 150 feet drop to the water. Its actually nice to just get out and slow life down in spite of all our circumstance.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 30, 2020)

BTW I went solo hiking up here on Saturday. Nice loop in the early spring. its called the Franconia Ridge in NH. Its a loop that goes up from a mountain pass (locally called a Notch) and then runs long ridge line from Mt Lafayette over mt Lincoln to Haystack. The ridge is part of the Appalachian Trail.  this is just a stock photo, there is less snow on the ridge currently with a few bare spots but I was wearing traction on my feet from parking lot to parking lot. The snow was like styrofoam until I was heading down when it got a bit greasy on top of underlying crust.  Plenty of folks out but everyone kept "social distance". The biggest issue is the ouhouse at the parking lot is closed. Not a problem for me as I am local but more of issue for those who come from a distance. 

This stretch of the AT is generally regarded as in the top 10 (possibly top 5) most scenic sections on the AT. Hard to beat on a nice day. If you look carefull you can ses the trail running down frm the summit.


----------



## paulnlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> I spent all day saturday moving wood stacks to a different location in the yard but Sunday me and my oldest daughter went mushroom hunting on some conservation land that borders our place. Their were quite a few people out walking and riding horses. More so than usual but I guess with the non essential lockdown folks are trying to get out and make the best of the extra time. I took my daughter to a secret spot with some great views of the niangua river. The pic doesnt do it justice but the first image is about 150 feet drop to the water. Its actually nice to just get out and slow life down in spite of all our circumstance.
> View attachment 258792
> View attachment 258793


Is that the same river that has that really cold spot in a state park?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 30, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> Is that the same river that has that really cold spot in a state park?



Yea.....bennet spring state park is probably what you are referring to. Its right up the river from those pics. It's about a mile long spring that spills into the river....really cold lol. This river is fed by a lot of springs which allows the water to be cold enough to hold trout. It's great small mouth fishing too. Have you been there?


----------



## paulnlee (Mar 31, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Yea.....bennet spring state park is probably what you are referring to. Its right up the river from those pics. It's about a mile long spring that spills into the river....really cold lol. This river is fed by a lot of springs which allows the water to be cold enough to hold trout. It's great small mouth fishing too. Have you been there?


My wife is from KC her auntnuncle from Aldrich. Went tubing thru there and when you hit that cold spot your ass froze. Unreal


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 31, 2020)

paulnlee said:


> My wife is from KC her auntnuncle from Aldrich. Went tubing thru there and when you hit that cold spot your ass froze. Unreal



That's right.....I remember now you saying that before.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 31, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> bennet spring state park



Got a invite to run down there fishing in a few weeks. Not going to happen. My buddy has been there a few times and enjoyed camping and trout fishing with good success. Great times. Sounds like it would be a questionable place to be fishing right now! Supposedly elbow to elbow fishing at times. Actually guessing the fishing pressure is light if its even happening?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 31, 2020)

moresnow said:


> Got a invite to run down there fishing in a few weeks. Not going to happen. My buddy has been there a few times and enjoyed camping and trout fishing with good success. Great times. Sounds like it would be a questionable place to be fishing right now! Supposedly elbow to elbow fishing at times. Actually guessing the fishing pressure is light if its even happening?



Well dont feel too bad....I had read a news article this morning that the governor is probably going to close state parks because people aren't honoring the 6 ft guideline. I live about five miles from bennet as a crow flies. It is great trout fishing if it isnt too crowded like you stated. It is great trout fishing in the river below Bennett though so if you ever have a chance I would recommend floating and fishing it. The trout get a chance to get much bigger and it has a lot of brown trout too.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 31, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Well dont feel too bad....I had read a news article this morning that the governor is probably going to close state parks because people aren't honoring the 6 ft guideline. I live about five miles from bennet as a crow flies. It is great trout fishing if it isnt too crowded like you stated. It is great trout fishing in the river below Bennett though so if you ever have a chance I would recommend floating and fishing it. The trout get a chance to get much bigger and it has a lot of brown trout too.



Good info. Appreciate it. What is the preferred method of floating? I've really no idea how big the water is. I am somewhat partial to a Kayak but have canoes also. I must admit I am at best a hack fly fisherman but consider my spin cast abilities with artificials adequate! How are most fishing the lower portion of the river? Thanks. Nice to chat about something positive. Even if we are side tracking here a bit!


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 31, 2020)

@moresnow No problem. Honestly a kayak is the best way to float the river. It has riffles but no real swift spots that I would consider dangerous. A kayak is much easier to maneuver as well. As far as how big it is....there are eddies that are  around 15 to 20 feet deep and the river on average is maybe 75 to 100 feet wide. Lol I'm no fly fisherman.....I just never had or took the time to learn how but a spin cast is all I ever used. Fall is the least crowded time. I have had good luck with rooster tails....red and white was always my favorite.....for trout. Keep in mind that the small mouth fishing is good as well. A good fake crawl dad on the bottom of river bed with slight jerking action works well for them but rooster tails work as well. I have always had my best luck for both in deepish swift water or where swift water swirls into a deep eddy. And around trees in the water or boulders. Anywhere from below Bennet spring to Barclay spring acess's are great trout fishing but there tends to be more people on that stretch of river. Lead mine conservation access to berry bluff access is my favorite......real secluded and a lot less people but it tends to be mostly smallies and goggle eye.


----------



## Wood1Dennis (Mar 31, 2020)

So far I've been busy with my making maple syrup - we have a hobby operation and will end up with close to 100 quarts of syrup this year. We tapped the trees on March 1st, so right around the time all of the craziness started. But, that season is winding down, taps were pulled on Sunday and now I just have the last two batches to make and cleanup to do.




Next social distancing project on my list is firewood. Got lots of logs at the wood piles that I dragged out in winter that need to be cut split and stacked. I also have my maple syrup wood rack to fill back up. I think that I won't run out of work for a while, a good thing for my sanity!


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 31, 2020)

Wood1Dennis said:


> So far I've been busy with my making maple syrup - we have a hobby operation and will end up with close to 100 quarts of syrup this year. We tapped the trees on March 1st, so right around the time all of the craziness started. But, that season is winding down, taps were pulled on Sunday and now I just have the last two batches to make and cleanup to do.
> View attachment 258811
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to tap some trees in the not so distant future, maybe next year. 100 quarts is pretty amazing, that's a lot of time dedicated! I would be happy with even a gallon or two a year.


----------



## tlc1976 (Apr 1, 2020)

My job is still going as we are critical manufacturing/infrastructure but they’ve taken steps to isolate us. Lots of people in the office working from home. Splitting shifts so now I’m working 1-7 which I’m really enjoying because I never was a morning person. I can’t work from home since high speed internet hasn’t been built here yet. Worthwhile trade off for living in the sticks. Other than that little has changed for me. I just go to and from work and to the gas station. I typically avoid people all winter to avoid flu anyway. Staying warm on my quiet 9 acres where nobody bothers me. Love practicing music, surfing for odd shows on c band, reading. When it gets warmer I’ll take my summer car out and start working in the garage. Got a lot to arrange out there and got some things I need to fix on my Jeep which I’ve been putting off. Love being home it’s never boring.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 1, 2020)

NJ announced yesterday that they are opening up trout stocked streams and lakes today for catch and release only, this should help as I'm an avid trout fisherman and usually only do catch and release anyway. I have a number a sites around here that are normally empty that I go to, so I have something to look forward to doing in the next few days.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 1, 2020)

Updating a project I did several years ago.  I created a Word document log of all the pictures I have on my computer.  That way, if I am looking for a particular picture, I can just go to the document and search for a subject keyword to get the date to find it in my photo file.

Haven't update the log since July 2016.


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 2, 2020)

I am through 3 seasons of The Expanse....  Great sci fi show.

Also watched zerozerozero, a narco/mafia which is really well made. 

Both are on Amazon prime.

Also a lot of online services are offering free trials during these times.  I think CBS has one (if you want to watch Picard), and Sirius also offered free service.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 3, 2020)

just hanging around with the family. watching lots of reruns got 3 more cord of tree lenth to do. was out there with my son a few days ago. but i'm limited because i've got a shoulder replacement 1 of 2. car and truck need oil changed and a small amount of work on them. if i get a emergency call i go but otherwise not working.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 3, 2020)

I just ordered a brooder and 25 chicks. I'll have their coop finished by the time the chicks arrive and it will be ready for them to move in by the time the chicks are full size.


----------



## johneh (Apr 3, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I just ordered a brooder and 25 chicks. I'll have their coop finished by the time the chicks arrive and it will be ready for them to move in by the time the chicks are full size.


My meat birds are due to arrive middle of next week (fingers crossed)
!00 chickens 50 for my family, 25 for the food bank and 25 for sale
When they are ready will be 10 to 12 lbs.
50 turkeys  6 for me 6 for each of my boys  12 to sell 10 cut up for the food bank
5 to the Christmas free meal (homeless) and 5 for the town churches free Christmas dinner
Been doing it for 30 years see no need to stop now 
My 24 layers just came online selling last years that are still laying


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 3, 2020)

johneh said:


> My meat birds are due to arrive middle of next week (fingers crossed)
> !00 chickens 50 for my family, 25 for the food bank and 25 for sale
> When they are ready will be 10 to 12 lbs.
> 50 turkeys  6 for me 6 for each of my boys  12 to sell 10 cut up for the food bank
> ...


I'm hoping to breed my own in the future, but we will see. Depending on how the chickens go, all mid sized dual purpose this time, we want to get some royal Palm turkeys.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2020)

vinny11950 said:


> I am through 3 seasons of The Expanse....  Great sci fi show.


Started this last night.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 4, 2020)

Making plans to hold a fishing pole next week, hopefully.  Ice is still a bit in the way.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 4, 2020)

Big day for me today.  Going to change my clothes AND shave.  Don't want to go all Howard Hughes because of this.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 4, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Big day for me today.  Going to change my clothes AND shave.  Don't want to go all Howard Hughes because of this.


Wowzers, we had a big day here, this morning at 6:15am I saw the newspaper man, then I was on the phone with my sister and my neighbor got an oil delivery, I almost had to hang up with here cause so many things were happening in the neighborhood


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 4, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> 6:15am I saw the newspaper man


Shelter in place with the NES 'Paperboy' video game.  Ancient, primitive history..almost like going back to 1918.  
And always use plenty of smilies. 


CaptSpiff said:


> 1. The number of people who present for critical care with positive corvid-19


The corvid is a wily, cunning adversary.   https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20191211-crows-could-be-the-smartest-animal-other-than-primates


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 4, 2020)

Woody Stover said:


> Shelter in place with the NES 'Paperboy' video game.  Ancient, primitive history..almost like going back to 1918.
> And use plenty of smilies.
> 
> The corvid is a wily, cunning adversary.   https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20191211-crows-could-be-the-smartest-animal-other-than-primates


Paperboy was awesome, one of the best NES games.


----------



## NickW (Apr 4, 2020)

I have Paperboy for our Super NES... and it is functional. Haven't played in years, so maybe I should say WAS functional. Can't say for sure now...


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 4, 2020)

NickW said:


> I have Paperboy for our Super NES... and it is functional. Haven't played in years, so maybe I should say WAS functional. Can't say for sure now...


I have a Sega Dreamcast that only works on one controller...been years for me as well since I played. Maybe it's time to get out 'Crazy Taxi.'


----------



## festerw (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally got it done today, then remembered I forgot to sharpen the blades...


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 4, 2020)

Woody Stover said:


> I have a Sega Dreamcast that only works on one controller...been years for me as well since I played. Maybe it's time to get out 'Crazy Taxi.'


I miss my Dreamcast, I don't remember what happened to it. Crazy Taxi, Demolition Racer, and a few others were really amazing.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 4, 2020)

the daily fires continue, although outside now


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 4, 2020)

festerw said:


> Finally got it done today, then remembered I forgot to sharpen the blades...


Looks like you could drag some wood wit dat...unless it's muddy.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 4, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> @moresnow No problem. Honestly a kayak is the best way to float the river. It has riffles but no real swift spots that I would consider dangerous. A kayak is much easier to maneuver as well. As far as how big it is....there are eddies that are  around 15 to 20 feet deep and the river on average is maybe 75 to 100 feet wide. Lol I'm no fly fisherman.....I just never had or took the time to learn how but a spin cast is all I ever used. Fall is the least crowded time. I have had good luck with rooster tails....red and white was always my favorite.....for trout. Keep in mind that the small mouth fishing is good as well. A good fake crawl dad on the bottom of river bed with slight jerking action works well for them but rooster tails work as well. I have always had my best luck for both in deepish swift water or where swift water swirls into a deep eddy. And around trees in the water or boulders. Anywhere from below Bennet spring to Barclay spring acess's are great trout fishing but there tends to be more people on that stretch of river. Lead mine conservation access to berry bluff access is my favorite......real secluded and a lot less people but it tends to be mostly smallies and goggle eye.


I want to get a spin cast and a bait cast for my grandfather in law's old fishing poles. I've been reading that there is good trout fishing to be done on kayaks here in downeast Maine. I haven't gone fishing since I was a kid using chicken livers for catfish below a dam or using night crawlers on the lake shores for perch and bluegill.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Apr 4, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> Wowzers, we had a big day here, this morning at 6:15am I saw the newspaper man, then I was on the phone with my sister and my neighbor got an oil delivery, I almost had to hang up with here cause so many things were happening in the neighborhood


Im envisioning "the burbs" with tom hanks. Lol.....great movie.


SpaceBus said:


> I want to get a spin cast and a bait cast for my grandfather in law's old fishing poles. I've been reading that there is good trout fishing to be done on kayaks here in downeast Maine. I haven't gone fishing since I was a kid using chicken livers for catfish below a dam or using night crawlers on the lake shores for perch and bluegill.



I've always wanted to make it up to Maine someday. Beautiful country. The presumpscot river where the ice swirls in a circle. That's cool. I Are trout native there or are they stocked....I'm guessing native. I dont know if you have a kayak or not but I would suggest a sit on top. Much easier to get in and out of....and they wont sink lol.


Woody Stover said:


> Shelter in place with the NES 'Paperboy' video game.  Ancient, primitive history..almost like going back to 1918.
> And always use plenty of smilies.


Excitebike for nes. Man I loved makin my own dirt bikes race tracks. Oooooooh......and mutant league football for dreamcast lol. Good times


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 4, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Im envisioning "the burbs" with tom hanks. Lol.....great movie.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to make it up to Maine someday. Beautiful country. The presumpscot river where the ice swirls in a circle. That's cool. I Are trout native there or are they stocked....I'm guessing native. I dont know if you have a kayak or not but I would suggest a sit on top. Much easier to get in and out of....and they wont sink lol.
> ...


We have folding sit in kayaks, but they float no matter what so no worries. Definitely agree on the sit on type being easier to deal with. The water here is way too cold for a sit on type though.


----------



## festerw (Apr 5, 2020)

Woody Stover said:


> Looks like you could drag some wood wit dat...unless it's muddy.



It'll move a lot of whatever you put behind it.  Powered with an Onan 20hp one of the larger engines WH used.

Fortunately I live on a gravel pit so I don't have to work about much mud.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 5, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> Im envisioning "the burbs" with tom hanks. Lol.....great movie.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to make it up to Maine someday. Beautiful country. The presumpscot river where the ice swirls in a circle. That's cool. I Are trout native there or are they stocked....I'm guessing native. I dont know if you have a kayak or not but I would suggest a sit on top. Much easier to get in and out of....and they wont sink lol.
> ...


I am not a fisherman but do know a bit about the brook trout in Maine. The State did go overboard stocking fish in years past plus has a fair share of "bucket biologists" who illegally introduce fish into waterways. There is big effort these days to leave smaller rural ponds with native fisheries including brook trout. There are even a few remote ponds that have "golden trout" which are isolated populations of Artic Char left over from the last glaciers. They are "life list" fish for some fisherman. The state also have a few wild  landlocked salmon populations in some lakes. Sadly the Atlantic salmon is listed as endangered and even after years and millions of dollars trying to bring them back there is not much success.   Maine also went wild stocking lake trout in landlocked salmon waters year ago and they have been trying to knock them back over the years as they chow down on the smelts that the salmon go for.  

The NW corner of Maine is mostly owned by private timberland owners, there are no public roads but there is private road network and more ponds lakes and rivers than most will ever visit as they not easy to get to. The Presumpscot  is in southern Maine. It had a lot of industry over the years on it and there were dams built on it back in the 1700s, it was effectively an open sewer forhalf its length until the clean water act in the 1970s. Starting at the ocean there has been a long term effort to remove dams and put in fish ladders. No salmon yet but several varieties of andramodous fish are showing up upriver each time a dam is removed or fish passage is installed  The big ice circle was in downtown Westbrook a suburb of Portland.  

Eastern Maine where SpaceBus lives has population along the coast but go inland a short distance and its timberland with a lot of ponds and river chains. Most toursts stick to the coast south of Acadia National Park, not much tourist traffic  inland except on the big lakes. The state has a overly abundant black fly population in the spring and early summer and they only breed in clean water. They are a major impediment to fisherman and other outdoors folks until the taper off and the mosquitoes move in.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 5, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> I am not a fisherman but do know a bit about the brook trout in Maine. The State did go overboard stocking fish in years past plus has a fair share of "bucket biologists" who illegally introduce fish into waterways. There is big effort these days to leave smaller rural ponds with native fisheries including brook trout. There are even a few remote ponds that have "golden trout" which are isolated populations of Artic Char left over from the last glaciers. They are "life list" fish for some fisherman. The state also have a few wild  landlocked salmon populations in some lakes. Sadly the Atlantic salmon is listed as endangered and even after years and millions of dollars trying to bring them back there is not much success.   Maine also went wild stocking lake trout in landlocked salmon waters year ago and they have been trying to knock them back over the years as they chow down on the smelts that the salmon go for.
> 
> The NW corner of Maine is mostly owned by private timberland owners, there are no public roads but there is private road network and more ponds lakes and rivers than most will ever visit as they not easy to get to. The Presumpscot  is in southern Maine. It had a lot of industry over the years on it and there were dams built on it back in the 1700s, it was effectively an open sewer forhalf its length until the clean water act in the 1970s. Starting at the ocean there has been a long term effort to remove dams and put in fish ladders. No salmon yet but several varieties of andramodous fish are showing up upriver each time a dam is removed or fish passage is installed  The big ice circle was in downtown Westbrook a suburb of Portland.
> 
> Eastern Maine where SpaceBus lives has population along the coast but go inland a short distance and its timberland with a lot of ponds and river chains. Most toursts stick to the coast south of Acadia National Park, not much tourist traffic  inland except on the big lakes. The state has a overly abundant black fly population in the spring and early summer and they only breed in clean water. They are a major impediment to fisherman and other outdoors folks until the taper off and the mosquitoes move in.


Agreed on the blackflies, they are difficult. A mesh shirt and long everything makes it better. A local soil and water expert said the black flies are a blessing and a curse. They are great food for wildlife like birds and fish, but obviously mammals aren't a fan.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 5, 2020)

Several of the guys from my wife's former church have cabins at the former Methodist campground in Machias in the area of Spacebus.  They all do their annual church mission trip there.

Another of the guys has a cabin north-northwest (I think) of there on some lake.

That all like the area.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 5, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Several of the guys from my wife's former church have cabins at the former Methodist campground in Machias in the area of Spacebus.  They all do their annual church mission trip there.
> 
> Another of the guys has a cabin north-northwest (I think) of there on some lake.
> 
> That all like the area.


Probably Gardner or Meddybemps.


----------



## johneh (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi guys

Just be careful because people are going crazy from being in lockdown! Actually I've just been talking about this with the microwave and toaster while drinking coffee and all of us agreed that things are getting bad. I didn't mention anything to the washing machine as she puts a different spin on everything. Certainly not to the fridge as he is acting cold and distant. In the end, the iron straightened me out as she said everything will be fine, no situation is too pressing. The hoover was very unsympathetic... told me to just suck it up, but the fan was more optimistic and hoped it would all soon blow over! The toilet looked a bit flushed when I asked its opinion and didn’t say anything but the doorknob told me to get a grip. The front door said I was unhinged and so the curtains told me to ........yes, you guessed it .....pull myself together.

Loved this
Made me laugh
Ya'll go ahead and steal it - I did!


----------



## festerw (Apr 5, 2020)

Decided to take a day off from doing house and yard work for a Sunday Runday. Slow run but I don't think I could get any more socially distant.
Day 96 running streak.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 5, 2020)

You are a motivated individual. I haven't gone for a run since summer 2015, right before my med-board started.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2020)

I go out on a daily walk, about 1.5 miles. If I run my knees remind me for the next 2 days, so I keep it to a brisk walk. Glad to see the big leaf maples are in bloom and starting to leaf out. The leaves can grow to a foot across. Field TP!


While on my walk I decided a good thing to do would be to bring along a bag and pick up roadside trash. I was surprised how much I found and I walk this route a lot.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't ran for more than a mile since I graduated HS.  Maybe I ran a bit in college.   I ran enough for wrestling to last a lifetime!    But I'll walk however long vf anybody wants to walk.  I probably walked 7 or so miles this weekend.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 5, 2020)

I thought of getting the kid to bring a bag.  She could return the cans for a nickel each and make some cash.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 5, 2020)

I work from home for the last 12 years, so no change for me. Before dinner my wife and I go for a 20 minute walk. Go to store for essentials and that's it. The lady used to go to the gym twice a week, not anymore. She also teaches line dance twice a week. Also on hold, considering the attendees are all 70+.


----------



## festerw (Apr 5, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> You are a motivated individual. I haven't gone for a run since summer 2015, right before my med-board started.



Mostly I just like to eat and drink beer.
I dropped 75lbs about 5 years ago and the running helps keep it off.
Usually I average between 15-20 miles a week.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 5, 2020)

festerw said:


> Mostly I just like to eat and drink beer.
> I dropped 75lbs about 5 years ago and the running helps keep it off.
> Usually I average between 15-20 miles a week.


That's where I was when I wrestled and in the army. I hike and stay active in other ways now.


----------



## tlc1976 (Apr 5, 2020)

Was 50f and sunny so I cut up and moved some trees on the edge of the woods that fell into the yard over the winter. Moved a pile of scrap that I had to dump in a snowbank in a pinch mid winter, to back behind the pole barn where it belongs. Considering most of the snowbank has melted. Charged up one summer car, the other one wouldn’t take a charge. I found it had a stripped battery bolt so I replaced that and got it on the charger now.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 5, 2020)

Dix said:


> Serious wood splitting in my future.


I thought about splitting some wood today, but my wife has been so tuned up over the idea of anyone in this house ending up in the ER this week over any stupid common injury, that I decided to refrain for the sake of her sanity.

If you get to that wood, be sure to be careful.  The hospital is not a great place to find yourself this month, even if it's only for a smashed finger.

I spent my weekend doing yard and garden work, then figuring how to modify a agricultural-grade 3-point seed and fertilizer broadcaster to a John Deere iMatch hitch, and putting a stand under the thing for easy hook-up and removal.  Ordering material this week, and will have some fun welding next weekend.  I put down 2350 lb. of pelletized lime with that spreader yesterday, and have 650 lb. of fertilizer to run thru it next weekend.


----------



## MTY (Apr 5, 2020)

I am well into round 2 of the sheetrock taping and mudding.  It is looking good with minimal sanding required.  Today was mostly ceiling work, so the shoulders and legs got a pretty good work out.  Yesterday I pruned and burned brush.  I have been scheduled for more pruning and burning on Tuesday.  
I have to pick up about 10 gallons of primer but dread the trip to town.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ashful said:


> If you get to that wood, be sure to be careful. The hospital is not a great place to find yourself this month, even if it's only for a smashed finger.


I spent the whole day yesterday cutting up big log lengths, sure was slow work but I got through 6 lengths at 32-40" diameter, and believe me, every cut was thought out for that very reason, wore my chainsaw chaps, by back belt, hat, safety glasses and work gloves. 
As much as I don't like doing this, I also noodled the biggest of the big to reduce the weight of the rounds, even though I use my tractor buckets as my log lift.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 6, 2020)

We put up a few sheets of plywood and some windows on the chicken coop today. Tomorrow we hope to get the front door hung and the last window put up.


----------



## MTY (Apr 6, 2020)

I shaved for the first time in about 10 days, put on clothes without holes in them, put on my respectable shoes and took the missus to the hospital for scheduled testing.  The let her in, but refused me entry.  All good news on her end, but I had to shave 3 times to get it all off and all for naught.  I waited in the car for about 2 hours, and that is the longest I have not been busy in as long as I can remember.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 7, 2020)

I started a project that has been on the list for a while, I am developing a plot plan for a potential house lot on my woodlot. I have surveying gear that I use infrequently, its pretty primitive compared to the current gear but does have electronic distance measurement (EDM) so I can do it solo but its real slow as once I am set up I have to walk out to the point I want to measure, set a reflecting target so it does not fall over, walk back to the "transit" (these days they call it a station) take my readings and then walk back to the target, move it and do it again. This is on a sloped wooded area backed up by a steeper slope with a fair share of roots and rocks so the walking back and fourth can be challenging.  There is modern gear that makes this a lot quicker but hard to justify having a 10 to 15K extra investment I would rarely use. Even though there is mature canopy there is enough low brush that pops up in a month or so that makes getting the shots harder.

Note I legally cannot do boundary line work or pound property corners in place as I am not a licensed surveyor but I can locate the features on the property and figure out the contour lines to figure out the best place for a future house. Once I have that, I can figure out what trees can be cut down and the ones I should leave. I do not have fancy survey software so there is lot of manual data entry and calculations before I end up with a plot plan which is good rainy weather work. 

I dont have a recent photo but the view is similar to this (although the ravine has a lot more snow in it this time of winter ) The bump to the left is the second highest mountain in NH, Mt Adams and the ravine is Kings Ravine home of  some of the steepest hiking trails in NH


----------



## Dataman (Apr 7, 2020)

We have started Spring cleanup of Branches and couple of trees that fell over or snapped.    Lots of free firewood for Wife's Niece.       Going to go out shopping this AM.   Ready for anything in my N100 Mask and bringing my 911 with me also (Nutjobs).


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 9, 2020)

Found this gem


----------



## Dix (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dix said:


>




She's got attitude


----------



## woodnomore (Apr 12, 2020)

Check out NPR's Tiny Desk concerts, good stuff.


----------



## Dix (Apr 12, 2020)

vinny11950 said:


> She's got attitude



She's a winner


----------



## tlc1976 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yesterday was very nice like sunny and 60f at times. So I took my summer baby out of hibernation and vacuumed and washed it in the yard. Sat in it and enjoyed “all 80s Saturday night” on the radio which was fitting. Put it back away last night because they say snow is rolling in. I won’t let this car see bad weather.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 12, 2020)

woodnomore said:


> Check out NPR's Tiny Desk concerts, good stuff.


We do agree on something, that's pretty cool! I really enjoy the hip hop/rap sets.


----------



## woodnomore (Apr 12, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> We do agree on something, that's pretty cool! I really enjoy the hip hop/rap sets.


Watched the Black Crows this morning. Amazing. Lyle Lovett is probably my favorite.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 23, 2020)

Well this was extreme to say the least


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 25, 2020)

This guy


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 25, 2020)

vinny11950 said:


> This guy




I don't know if I have the intestinal fortitude to climb the tree, much less cut off the top!


----------



## fbelec (Sep 26, 2020)

after the top gets cut how far does he get thrown or how far does his puke go


----------



## MTY (Sep 26, 2020)

Hoo Boy, he be nuts!


----------



## Dataman (Sep 26, 2020)

Just dropped Wind Damaged Tree (1/2 sheared off).  50ft Pine.   Nothing like this video.   Still I know why I get disabilty after getting the tree down and out of the forest for bucking up.  Glad the Chain Saw ran out of Fuel.


----------



## johneh (Sep 26, 2020)

Somebody get my clean tighty whities out of the truck please


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like marble racing is the new competitive sport. Very serious stuff! Who'd thunk it?


----------



## fbelec (Sep 27, 2020)

if i only knew i would have kept all my marbles. i've always been told that i lost my marbles


----------



## fbelec (Sep 27, 2020)

had to watch it a second time. that was good


----------



## johneh (Sep 27, 2020)

Now I know for sure I am cabin wacky 
I just sat here and watched marbles roll down a hill !!


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2020)

fbelec said:


> had to watch it a second time. that was good


Yes, it's silly addictive.


----------



## MTY (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm still working on the house build.  I have it mostly done.  I have to put in microwaves, a wall oven, a shower stall, two toilets, a dishwasher, and paint trim.  I start putting on door and drawer pulls on Sunday.  52 drawers and 30 cabinet doors. 

How will I ever remember which drawer or cabinet I put things in?  

November 1 is the projected completion date.  I know I will see other things to do prior to completion, but to be this close is just about unbelievable.  

Before freeze up, I would like to dig in a couple of frost free hydrants and place shut off ball valves between the cisterns and the house.  Maybe, just maybe I will get this done.  

Covid drove up prices and made some things hard to obtain, but I do think I am going to complete this project on time.  Closet doors have been a PITA, after waiting 5 weeks the wrong doors arrived  The next set are 3 weeks away, and I hope this time the correct doors arrive.    

I hope the rest of you are well.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 3, 2020)

We have two cases about 40 miles north of us, another four 14 miles north of us and one case west of our town so our county isn't doing that bad yet, we've had a total of 326 cases since it started with four deaths.

I've scraped,sanded and painted the front porch and the handrails on the back steps along with cleaning up our house lot and burning or taking to the wood dump dead branches.

Except for ordering a pizza at our favorite place, we've stayed away from eating out inside a place and certain stores in our area.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 27, 2021)

Not on lock down anymore but still watching Youtube videos.

I had forgotten how great Randy Rhoads was, and then I listen to this song again and it all comes back.    I was always an Ozzy Osbourne fan growing up but now I have a better appreciation of the guitar solo in this song.  Amazing.  And the hair and outfits are just magical 80s.

OZZY OSBOURNE - "Mr. Crowley" 1981 (Live Video) - YouTube


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 27, 2021)

Based on what's happening in Australia and Europe we will be back in lockdown before too long.


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> Based on what's happening in Australia and Europe we will be back in lockdown before too long.


Unfortunately you may be right. With a significant percentage of people in some areas not getting vaccinated as a political statement, the delta variant will savagely take hold there. Based on other countries' experiences, there is a good chance that a lot of its victims this time will be younger people. And with large spread, the chances of another mutation are high. That is sad. Disease don't give a damn about politics.


----------



## paulnlee (Jun 27, 2021)

What's sad is you believe this crap


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2021)

I believe science and the unfolding reality, way before politics and culture wars.


----------



## clancey (Jun 27, 2021)

That is sad...


----------



## bholler (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes it is very sad that a health crisis has been made a political issue.   It is an issue we should be listening to scientists and doctors about


----------



## tlc1976 (Jun 27, 2021)

So far we are paralleling last year. Cases are down to maybe a couple hundred a day. Will continue to go down even with tourists. But put the kids back in school in the fall and it will skyrocket once again.


----------



## bholler (Jun 27, 2021)

tlc1976 said:


> So far we are paralleling last year. Cases are down to maybe a couple hundred a day. Will continue to go down even with tourists. But put the kids back in school in the fall and it will skyrocket once again.


We will see.  I am hoping enough get vaccinated and it works as designed so that doesn't happen.   But we will see.


----------



## paulnlee (Jun 28, 2021)

Hope??? why hope, it's science  . FDA added heart inflammation warning to Pfizer and Moderna vaccines | Just The News  Here's a little science for you and there's a helluva lot more thats been blacklisted. My apologies to Joe


----------



## bholler (Jun 28, 2021)

paulnlee said:


> Hope??? why hope, it's science  . FDA added heart inflammation warning to Pfizer and Moderna vaccines | Just The News  Here's a little science for you and there's a helluva lot more thats been blacklisted. My apologies to Joe


You mean there is a rare side effect to a new medication????   Have you ever read the warnings on medications?   They all have rare but serious side effects.   But guess what getting covid has some very serious and not nearly as rare effects.   Can you give us some examples of these "black listed" problems????

And  yes I hope it all works out as designed.   I hope the misinformed paranoid people don't allow for mutations that are resistant to the vaccine.  

What exactly does this have to do with Joe???    Again this should have nothing at all to do with politics.


----------



## paulnlee (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm sorry, I assumed(ass out of you & me)that you would have caught the reference to the  book about Joe "Backlisted By History" but I was wrong. Did you even go to the link? There's more by the way. So now the FDA is political.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 28, 2021)

My guess is its going to align roughly with red state blue state. Statistics are pretty clear high vaccination states (blue) are seeing a big drop and return to some normalcy while low vaccination states (red) are seeing significant impacts from the Delta variant. Its pretty well established that the younger someone is, the less likely they have symptoms but still can be carriers and young people were the last to get vaccinations so its likely its going to roar through the school systems and colleges.


----------



## bholler (Jun 28, 2021)

paulnlee said:


> I'm sorry, I assumed(ass out of you & me)that you would have caught the reference to the  book about Joe "Backlisted By History" but I was wrong. Did you even go to the link? There's more by the way


Yes I went to the link.  And I actually read it as well.   Yes there are some additional complications.   But the numbers are extremely low compared to the number of people vaccinated.   Far far lower statistically than those who had much more serious effects or death from covid.   


Not sure what you think a book trying to justify McCarthyism has to do with covid.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2021)

There are side effects to many if not most drugs. Still, compared to side-effects of contracting Covid-19, they are trivial. The cases of myocarditis have not proven fatal afaik and clear up in about 48 hrs. There have been other side effects for some, like temporary headaches, low energy etc. that last for a couple days. My son felt sick for about 8 hrs on the second day after the second shot. Then all of a sudden he felt fine. Would he have skipped getting vaccinated? Not on your life.

Shingles vaccine is next for me. Yeah, my arm may ache for awhile. I'll get over it.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2021)

peakbagger said:


> My guess is its going to align roughly with red state blue state. Statistics are pretty clear high vaccination states (blue) are seeing a big drop and return to some normalcy while low vaccination states (red) are seeing significant impacts from the Delta variant. Its pretty well established that the younger someone is, the less likely they have symptoms but still can be carriers and young people were the last to get vaccinations so its likely its going to roar through the school systems and colleges.


So far it looks like Wyoming, Missouri, Alabama, Mississipi and Arkansas have the potential to be serious bloom spots of the Delta variant. This is already is happening in Missouri.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 28, 2021)

The shingles vaccine gave me sorer arm than the Pfizer Covid shots.  The new double dost formulation has the reputation of few more side effects but covers a lot more variations of the shingles to the point that people with the first version are recommeded to get the second.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2021)

peakbagger said:


> The shingles vaccine gave me sorer arm than the Pfizer Covid shots.  The new double dost formulation has the reputation of few more side effects but covers a lot more variations of the shingles to the point that people with the first version are recommeded to get the second.


Yeah, this is for the Shingrix vaccine. I had the earlier one, but it doesn't have a great percentage of effectiveness. The new vaccine appears to be much more effective.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 28, 2021)

Sad to say all those states have health care systems on the brink. Many folks are uninsured and that means long drives to poorly equipped regional health centers. The healthy will survive and the unvaccinated folks with health conditions will die, all to avoid a free vaccine shot that a hypocrit that had severe Covid and only was saved with an experimental drug treatment unavailable to most americans convinced them to avoid.



begreen said:


> So far it looks like Wyoming, Missouri, Alabama, Mississipi and Arkansas have the potential to be serious bloom spots of the Delta variant. This is already is happening in Missouri.


----------



## bholler (Jun 28, 2021)

begreen said:


> There are side effects to many if not most drugs. Still, compared to side-effects of contracting Covid-19, they are trivial. The cases of myocarditis have not proven fatal afaik and clear up in about 48 hrs. There have been other side effects for some, like temporary headaches, low energy etc. that last for a couple days. My son felt sick for about 8 hrs on the second day after the second shot. Then all of a sudden he felt fine. Would he have skipped getting vaccinated? Not on your life.
> 
> Shingles vaccine is next for me. Yeah, my arm may ache for awhile. I'll get over it.


I felt like crap for almost a day after the second shot but then I was perfectly fine.   No big deal just like a relatively mild flue


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2021)

bholler said:


> I felt like crap for almost a day after the second shot but then I was perfectly fine.   No big deal just like a relatively mild flue


Compared to the side effects of the disease, not a big deal. Globally there have been almost 4 million deaths from Covid so far in the past 18 months and this disease is not finished yet.


----------



## bholler (Jun 28, 2021)

begreen said:


> Compared to the side effects of the disease, not a big deal. Globally there have been almost 4 million deaths from Covid so far in the past 18 months and this disease is not finished yet.


I agree completely


----------



## tlc1976 (Jun 28, 2021)

The only shot to give me a sore arm was tetanus. Like for 2 weeks. Covid shot or any flu shot it’s like nothing ever happened.


----------



## fbelec (Jun 29, 2021)

tlc1976 said:


> The only shot to give me a sore arm was tetanus. Like for 2 weeks. Covid shot or any flu shot it’s like nothing ever happened.


except a day off if it made you tired like me. covid shot is a good thing. it probably started with a person who is afraid of needles and had to justify not getting the shot


----------



## kborndale (Jun 29, 2021)

I have been fully vaccinated as well as my loved ones, so really I don't care if someone does not get vaccinated.  I endured the last year of social distancing and mask wearing and lock downs and am done with that.  I'm not going to do that to protect people who are too stupid to get vaccinated.  I don't wish bad on them but they made their choice and have to live with it so if they catch covid at this point it's not my problem.  Life has to go on.  Plus masks and social distancing is bad for our immune systems.  We need to have contact with viruses for our immune system to build immunity (talking about other than covid-19) and protect us.


----------



## stoveliker (Jun 29, 2021)

kborndale said:


> I have been fully vaccinated as well as my loved ones, so really I don't care if someone does not get vaccinated.  I endured the last year of social distancing and mask wearing and lock downs and am done with that.  I'm not going to do that to protect people who are too stupid to get vaccinated.  I don't wish bad on them but they made their choice and have to live with it so if they catch covid at this point it's not my problem.  Life has to go on.  Plus masks and social distancing is bad for our immune systems.  We need to have contact with viruses for our immune system to build immunity (talking about other than covid-19) and protect us.



Except that those who did not vaccinate are the breeding ground for new varieties that at some point WILL be able to go past the protection of the current vaccines. And that is how their choices do affect us. Because of their refusal to look past scary words to actual statistics, we may end up back where we were 14 months ago because of anew variety that is able to circumvent the current protection.

Here on LI my kids went to school in September. I expected for three weeks. Masked, screens, distanced in the classroom. 17 kids per room (fantastic student teacher ratio ). It surprisingly lasted all year. Yes there were a few infections but the statistics show it did not spread in the school. Well-done school district.

Now, I heard speculation that maybe Pfizer might be (emergency-) approved for 2-12 yr olds in September. That would make classes even safer. I hope that happens.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 29, 2021)

The issue is it looks like the Delta variant is able to infect people who are vaccinated.  The symptoms are not severe but it is able to spread in vaccinated people too, so it could mutate in that segment of the population too.  

And the rest of world is nowhere close to vaccinated enough to stop the spread.

I look forward to the future research that explains how this virus manages to spread so easily and why it affects some people so severely and others not.


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2021)

kborndale said:


> We need to have contact with viruses for our immune system to build immunity (talking about other than covid-19) and protect us.


Centuries of exposure to cold and flu viruses have not helped us develop an immunity to them because some viruses mutate constantly. Mask wearing has show another dramatic benefit. Flu hospitalizations and deaths plunged to very low levels. Sick people should not go out into public without a mask.


----------



## stoveliker (Jun 29, 2021)

vinny11950 said:


> The issue is it looks like the Delta variant is able to infect people who are vaccinated.  The symptoms are not severe but it is able to spread in vaccinated people too, so it could mutate in that segment of the population too.
> 
> And the rest of world is nowhere close to vaccinated enough to stop the spread.
> 
> I look forward to the future research that explains how this virus manages to spread so easily and why it affects some people so severely and others not.



I understood that the early numbers indicate that the  vaccines do protect against the delta variant - though not to the same level (probability to get sick) as the earlier variants.  The earlier variants are also (!) able to infect vaccinated people, just only with a very low probability. Nothing is absolute here, all are probabilities.

Viruses mutate so much because there are less protections in RNA copying errors (as compared to copying of genetic material in mammals). The covid virus in fact mutates slowly for an RNA virus, presumably be it has some way of qualify control (like mammals, but not nearly as good).


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 29, 2021)

The new wild card is the delta x gamma variant. Even though I am vaccinated I still social distance and wear an N95 mask when I have to go inside of a business or be near someone.


----------



## kborndale (Jun 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> Centuries of exposure to cold and flu viruses have not helped us develop an immunity to them because some viruses mutate constantly. Mask wearing has show another dramatic benefit. Flu hospitalizations and deaths plunged to very low levels. Sick people should not go out into public without a mask.



I  disagree, sick people should not go out in public, I've always thought it incredibly selfish when people come to work sick, but on the flip side, healthy people should not wear masks.  Who knows how bad mutations of the cold or flu could be if we weren't previously exposed to other varients to build of some sort of resistance.


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2021)

Sick people go to work all the time, particularly when they are told they will be fired if they don't show.


----------



## bholler (Jun 29, 2021)

kborndale said:


> I  disagree, sick people should not go out in public, I've always thought it incredibly selfish when people come to work sick, but on the flip side, healthy people should not wear masks.  Who knows how bad mutations of the cold or flu could be if we weren't previously exposed to other varients to build of some sort of resistance.


There are many times there is no choice but to go out in public when you are sick.   And many people get covid and have either very mild or no symptoms at all.  But they can still spread it.


----------



## bholler (Jun 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> Sick people go to work all the time, particularly when they are told they will be fired if they don't show.


Or if you are self employed and have work that needs to get done or people don't have heat.


----------



## kborndale (Jun 29, 2021)

begreen said:


> Sick people go to work all the time, particularly when they are told they will be fired if they don't show.



Unfortunately that happens in some cases, but when at a job when people have sick days but still decide to come in with a cold it's very selfish, in either case hopefully corona will have changed that from happening going forward.


----------



## bholler (Jun 29, 2021)

kborndale said:


> Unfortunately that happens in some cases, but when at a job when people have sick days but still decide to come in with a cold it's very selfish, in either case hopefully corona will have changed that from happening going forward.


It absolutely won't change that a bit for many.   I know I will still need to work regardless.


----------



## kborndale (Jun 29, 2021)

bholler said:


> It absolutely won't change that a bit for many.   I know I will still need to work regardless.



I would think a lot of your customers would have a problem with you coming into their house coughing and sucking snot these days.  It's their decision, not yours.


----------



## bholler (Jun 29, 2021)

kborndale said:


> I would think a lot of your customers would have a problem with you coming into their house coughing and sucking snot these days.  It's their decision, not yours.


If their chimney is clogged collapsing etc and it's cold I doubt it.  I had people bitching at me for not coming when our employee tested positive and I told them we all had to quarantine.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jun 29, 2021)

fbelec said:


> except a day off if it made you tired like me. covid shot is a good thing. it probably started with a person who is afraid of needles and had to justify not getting the shot



Yes I was just talking about the lack of sore arm. I had severe shakes and fever over 102. And the shot was still well worth it. Flu shot has never done anything to me, no sore arm, no reaction of any kind, it’s like they didn’t do anything at all.

If you don’t get the shot and end up hospitalized with Covid, or have long lasting symptoms, you’ll probably get stuck with more needles than you can keep track of. I hate needles too so another reason the shot is a better choice.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 30, 2021)

I think a lot of the "asymptomatic" people are simply pre-symptomatic and the negative effects of covid simply take longer to see. At least this is how I interpret the "long haulers" sufferers experiences. I've met people with bronchitis that don't cough because they don't do anything strenuous.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 30, 2021)

And LA is now urging people to mask up again.  Vaccinated and unvaccinated.  The logical next step in controlling the new variant.   Good luck with that.


----------



## begreen (Jul 2, 2021)

vinny11950 said:


> And LA is now urging people to mask up again.  Vaccinated and unvaccinated.  The logical next step in controlling the new variant.   Good luck with that.


We learn little from history. There are several commonalities with how people reacted to the Spanish flu and why it dragged on for 3 years. Killing many in second and third waves.


----------

